# Private Colleges - Which Ones Are You Applying To?



## transformer (Dec 16, 2016)

Which private colleges are each of you considering for 2017-18 admissions. Rank your preferences.

Mine are : 
1. CMH Lahore
2. Shifa Islamabad
3. Shalamar Medical and Dental Lahore


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Well for me its:
1) Shifa
2)Shalamar
3)CMH Lahore


----------



## transformer (Dec 16, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> Well for me its:
> 1) Shifa
> 2)Shalamar
> 3)CMH Lahore


Why shalamar over cmh?


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

transformer said:


> Why shalamar over cmh?


well, by looking at other people on this forum and hearing what they've said, I feel Shalamar has better patient exposure then CMH, that's pretty much it


----------



## transformer (Dec 16, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> well, by looking at other people on this forum and hearing what they've said, I feel Shalamar has better patient exposure then CMH, that's pretty much it


Well that's entirely your decision but Shalamar is newer and Shalamar is registered as "businessmen group" formally hehe.
CMH is army run and controlled so its more stable with the funding and setup.
Also Shalamar is under UHS and I don't think its a modular system - not sure if UHS has shifted to it yet. UHS makes really hard exams that usually come out of syllabus in the profs etc.

CMH is under NUMS = Modular.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

hmm but ive heard that Shalamar is very good even though its new. It already has a very good reputation aswell.
I'm pretty sure they have the modular system implemented.
I'm not saying that CMH is bad or anything, heck if I get into CMH ill go in blindly. Its a fantastic Medical college, one of the best in Pakistan but I feel Shalamar is better in terms of patient exposure which of course is really important.

btw why are you choosing CMH over Shalamar? just curious


----------



## transformer (Dec 16, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> hmm but ive heard that Shalamar is very good even though its new. It already has a very good reputation aswell.
> I'm pretty sure they have the modular system implemented.
> I'm not saying that CMH is bad or anything, heck if I get into CMH ill go in blindly. Its a fantastic Medical college, one of the best in Pakistan but I feel Shalamar is better in terms of patient exposure which of course is really important.
> 
> btw why are you choosing CMH over Shalamar? just curious



I just told you the reasons.
Shalamar cannot be Modular unless UHS is modular. UHS holds the 5 professional exams for colleges affiliated to it. So if UHS isnt modular then Shalamar cannot be modular. Moreover, if shalamar was modular then all colleges under UHS should also be modular - which is not the case.

Also one year isn't enough for a college to have a reputation.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

One year? Shalamar started in 2009..


----------



## transformer (Dec 16, 2016)

My bad. haven't heard of shalamar prior to 2016.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

transformer said:


> My bad. haven't heard of shalamar prior to 2016.


LOL! its cool, but yea its not like brand new, its been around a while, but it is newer compared CMH


----------



## transformer (Dec 16, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> LOL! its cool, but yea its not like brand new, its been around a while, but it is newer compared CMH


CMH campus = Love
Haven't seen shalamar's campus but i know they have rented hostels in dha i think and elsewhere.

Where are you from? what you score on the SATs


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

The shalamar campus is smaller compared to CMH but its really modern and really nice! Yea they have the boys hostel off campus, but I think in the near future they'll build one on campus.
I am from Ireland and my sat scores are pretty good I feel, well good enough to get me in through the overseas seat hopefully
fingers crossed


----------



## transformer (Dec 16, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> The shalamar campus is smaller compared to CMH but its really modern and really nice! Yea they have the boys hostel off campus, but I think in the near future they'll build one on campus.
> I am from Ireland and my sat scores are pretty good I feel, well good enough to get me in through the overseas seat hopefully
> fingers crossed


Goodstuff. Im expecting privates to announce admissions in Septemberish. Excluding Shifa.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

transformer said:


> Goodstuff. Im expecting privates to announce admissions in Septemberish. Excluding Shifa.


wait, you mean start of admissions or the merit lists? I mean last year the admissions went on till October?


----------



## transformer (Dec 16, 2016)

Start of admissions. Advertisements, criteria and process.


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

HarisKhan123 said:


> hmm but ive heard that Shalamar is very good even though its new. It already has a very good reputation aswell.
> I'm pretty sure they have the modular system implemented.
> I'm not saying that CMH is bad or anything, heck if I get into CMH ill go in blindly. Its a fantastic Medical college, one of the best in Pakistan but I feel Shalamar is better in terms of patient exposure which of course is really important.
> 
> btw why are you choosing CMH over Shalamar? just curious


Both are equally good. You know at the end of the day it comes down to you. If you go in ER or minor ot in your free time you will learn a lot. 

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

transformer said:


> HarisKhan123 said:
> 
> 
> > well, by looking at other people on this forum and hearing what they've said, I feel Shalamar has better patient exposure then CMH, that's pretty much it
> ...


Shalamar has been around since 2009. It has a Modular System in place which is 1 year older than CMH's. According to statistics of Medical Education from PMDC, Shifa and AKU are on Level 3 of Modular System implementation and Shalamar and DOW are on Level 2 while the rest are on Level 1. And Professional system is not a rule of UHS, it's a rule of PMDC and every college whether CMH, AKU or Shifa or Shalamar, they all have to follow it. 

Shalamar has Girls Hostel inside the campus while the boys hostel is outside but the plans are in place to construct them in the near future.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

HarisKhan123 said:


> hmm but ive heard that Shalamar is very good even though its new. It already has a very good reputation aswell.
> I'm pretty sure they have the modular system implemented.
> I'm not saying that CMH is bad or anything, heck if I get into CMH ill go in blindly. Its a fantastic Medical college, one of the best in Pakistan but I feel Shalamar is better in terms of patient exposure which of course is really important.
> 
> btw why are you choosing CMH over Shalamar? just curious


Yes, patient exposure is much better at Shalamar. And as far as funding is concerned I can tell you as a very well resourced person that if there is any medical college in Lahore that has no issue with fundings, it's Shalamar. 

How? I'll break it down for you

Sources of Funding
Shalamar: Trustee Fund, Student Fees, Pharma Companies, Zakat Donations, Private Patients, Government also gives money to Shalamar as it's built on leased land of Pakistan Railways and is funded by Government because of which 50% patients are to be treated free of cost. There is an excellent system of collaboration between college and hospital for funding. Plus, Fauji Foundation Hospital is also attached. 

CMH: Student Fees only. GHQ doesn't fund the medical college. GHQ only funds the hospital + some private patients. There is no collaboration between hospital and college in terms of funding. So the medical college only operates on the fees obtained from students. 

Currently Shalamar is paying the highest stipend to their students as House Officers in Private Sector. It's giving Rs. 40k to 45k while CMH is giving 30k only. And there were protests in CMH a couple of months back as they were running short of money and were about to reduce the HO salary from 30k to 15k and PGR salary from 55k to 25k but then the Corps Commander intervened and asked them to cut their expenditures instead and cover the outstanding debt which was in millions. Also CMH have put a ban on hiring any more faculty members, consultants or post graduate fellows till the funding crisis resolves which is projected to remain for the next 2 years at least or so. 

If you don't believe me you can ask any relevant person in CMH regarding their pertinent shortage of funds issue. 

As far as the campus is concerned the campus of CMH isn't purpose built. They don't have PBL/Tutorial Rooms however Shalamar has an entire floor dedicated to Problem Based Learning. 

Unfortunately in CMH, they are still following the Lecture Based system as they are not well equipped to implement PBL system at this stage. Their IT infrastructure is lacklustre and WiFi isn't open to students while Shalamar has an IT system that is highly advanced and is well integrated with their teaching and management system. These things matter more in my opinion. 

However, CMH does have a bigger campus but you should keep in mind that CMH's building caters to MBBS, BDS and Nursing students while Shalamar's building caters to MBBS students only and that too till 3rd Year as 4th and Final year have their morning lectures in a separate compound in the hospital. 

However, it's ones own preference. As far as USMLE is concerned no college as such prepares a medical student for USMLE, it's all in the hands of a student. 

Also, I don't intend to discourage anyone by any means but this is the reality and in case you have doubts you can go find the facts out by yourself.







Most welcome.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

However, you should decide for own self which college is more suited to you and seek your own convenience.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Masterh! Nice to have you back! I've seen alot of your posts and about 99.99% have been very helpful! Yea definitely Shalamar is my top choice, perhaps higher then shifa since I've heard that the hostels aren't that great over there. And yea the patient exposure is alot better in Shalamar since I've heard they treat poor patients for free and they also have the fauji Foundation hospital attached as well. Have you graduated?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

HarisKhan123 said:


> Masterh! Nice to have you back! I've seen alot of your posts and about 99.99% have been very helpful! Yea definitely Shalamar is my top choice, perhaps higher then shifa since I've heard that the hostels aren't that great over there. And yea the patient exposure is alot better in Shalamar since I've heard they treat poor patients for free and they also have the fauji Foundation hospital attached as well. Have you graduated?


Oh, good to know. 
Yes, I have.


----------



## Future_doctor123 (Aug 22, 2017)

Guys what about lmdc??


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

transformer said:


> HarisKhan123 said:
> 
> 
> > well, by looking at other people on this forum and hearing what they've said, I feel Shalamar has better patient exposure then CMH, that's pretty much it
> ...


Around 45 years ago, the hospital's original name was Businessmen Hospital Trust (BHT) given by it's founders, but for the last 25 years it's been called "Shalamar Hospital". It's the oldest private/semi private hospital in Lahore city with a history of 50 years now. At the time when this hospital was built there was no other private/semi private hospital in the city not even CMH and it's been run on charity/not for profit basis ever since it's conception.


----------



## Annaya (Sep 15, 2017)

Howzzz avicenna medical clgg??anyone knowss??please let me knowww!!!??


----------



## Annaya (Sep 15, 2017)

masterh said:


> transformer said:
> 
> 
> > HarisKhan123 said:
> ...


Masterh howzz avicenna medical clg??Urgently need to knoww aboutt it if u hve any info about it please share...????


----------



## MDurrani (Sep 10, 2017)

Is anyone here interested in shifa? If so how are you preparing for the hec test?


----------



## Fahadkhan252 (Sep 14, 2017)

MDurrani said:


> Is anyone here interested in shifa? If so how are you preparing for the hec test?


KPK board books probably because I dont have Federal Board books atm right now


----------



## Blingbling (Sep 9, 2017)

How are imdc, Riphah, al-nafees and foundation?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Annaya said:


> masterh said:
> 
> 
> > transformer said:
> ...


Avoid it if you can.


----------



## Abdul_1 (Nov 4, 2017)

masterh said:


> Avoid it if you can.


avoid at all costs xD


----------



## carlosmann (Dec 13, 2017)

masterh said:


> Annaya said:
> 
> 
> > masterh said:
> ...


What do you think about wah medical college?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

carlosmann said:


> masterh said:
> 
> 
> > Annaya said:
> ...


Overall, it's a good college but I do admit I have my apprehensions regarding NUMS as Wah is affiliated with it now. It was really good when it was with UHS, still not the top of the ladder but a solid college. It still is solid but NUMS is something I'd be apprehensive about as the university is not properly established yet and their administration is not good or as qualified as that of UHS at all.


----------



## Paki (Jun 29, 2018)

I completed my O levels from UAE with 2A*, 5A and 2B. I am doing my A levels (in UAE) and I expect to get A*, A and B. Please can you tell me what is the process to apply in a Medical University in Pakistan. What would my percentage be? Will I be able to get into a Medical University with these grades?


----------



## ateeqa (Jul 13, 2018)

*Riphah*

What about Islamic International Medical College? They have modular curriculum. But an alum told that experience with teachers, the facilities available and quality of education is extremely poor. Looks like they just got a degree mill going to facilitate livelihood of owner and friends. But that might be just one person opinion I would appreciate some fair comment


----------



## Heiny11 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hey can anyone tell me which system is easier to handle PROFF SYSTEM OR MODULE STSTEM...in unis?


----------



## medicalstudent (Mar 27, 2017)

Heiny11 said:


> Hey can anyone tell me which system is easier to handle PROFF SYSTEM OR MODULE STSTEM...in unis?


you still take proffs at the end of the year no matter what system you study in.


----------



## Heiny11 (Jul 13, 2018)

medicalstudent said:


> heiny11 said:
> 
> 
> > hey can anyone tell me which system is easier to handle proff system or module ststem...in unis?
> ...


i meant module and semester system???


----------

